# Fallen Aviators-CV22 Crash



## DA SWO (Apr 10, 2010)

Blue skies and tailwinds. 

The Department of Defense announced today the deaths of two airmen who were supporting Operation Enduring Freedom. They died April 9 near Kandahar, Afghanistan, in a crash of a CV-22 Osprey. They were assigned to the 8th Special Operations Squadron, Hurlburt Field, Fla.

                 Killed were:

                Maj. Randell D. Voas, 43, of Lakeville, Minn.

                Senior Master Sgt. James B. Lackey, 45, of Green Clove Springs, Fla.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 10, 2010)

Blue Skies Air Warriors.


----------



## AWP (Apr 10, 2010)

Damn.

Blue Skies.


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 10, 2010)

Rest in Peace, condolences to their families and friends.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 10, 2010)

RIP Warriors.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 10, 2010)

RIP.


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 10, 2010)

Blue Skies,  my condolences to family and friends.


----------



## JollyGreen (Apr 10, 2010)

Rest easy brothers.


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 10, 2010)

Rest in peace.  Condolences.


----------



## tova (Apr 10, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Muppet (Apr 10, 2010)

R.I.P.

F.M.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 11, 2010)

Rest easy....


----------



## Rapid (Apr 11, 2010)

RIP.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 11, 2010)

RIP


----------



## formerBrat (Apr 11, 2010)

RIP, condolences to family and friends.


----------



## Nasty (Apr 11, 2010)

RIP, Brothers.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Apr 12, 2010)

RIP brothers....hate hearing this.......


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Apr 12, 2010)

Rest Well, Gentlemen.


----------



## Nasty (Apr 12, 2010)

AFSOC article.

http://www.afsoc.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123199216


----------



## Typhoon (Apr 12, 2010)

RIP Major Voas and MSgt Lackey. My thoughts and prayers out to those with whom they served, and to their families and friends back at home. 

A Ranger also died in this crash. My prayers are also with his unit, family and friends. I am praying really hard for any others who may have been on the aircraft when it went down...


----------



## dknob (Apr 13, 2010)

RIP to the fallen.


Any information on the fourth victim?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 14, 2010)

Yeah, it was a guy from A 3/75  

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2010/April/100413-01.html



> FORT  BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, April 13, 2010) —  An Army  Ranger died April 9, from injuries  sustained in a CV-22 Osprey crash  while operating in southern Afghanistan with  Company A, 3d Battalion,  75th Ranger Regiment.
> While deployed in support of Operation  Enduring Freedom,  Corporal Michael D. Jankiewicz, 23, was conducting a combat  operation  targeting a terrorist network in Zabul Province, Afghanistan when the   CV-22 Osprey in which he was riding crashed.
> Cpl.  Jankiewicz was rapidly pulled from the wreckage and  immediately treated by unit  medical personnel, but he quickly succumbed  to the injuries he had sustained.
> Two  U.S. Air Force crew members and a government contractor  were also killed.  Other Soldiers were also injured in the crash,   treated by unit medical personnel and quickly evacuated for medical  treatment.
> ...


----------



## dknob (Apr 14, 2010)

I know it was a 3/75 Batt boy. I meant aside from him and the two pilots, a contractor was killed. Any info on the contractor?


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Apr 15, 2010)

Rest easy, Blue Skies.


----------

